
First new “The Far Side” cartoons from Gary Larson since 1995 - philshem
https://www.thefarside.com/new-stuff/115/taxidermist
======
timdorr
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23765968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23765968)

------
philshem
Backstory: [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/arts/far-side-gary-
larson...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/arts/far-side-gary-larson-
cartoons.html)

Like many The Far Side of yore, I don’t understand the Cub Scout one.

~~~
nvusuvu
I struggled to find humor in that as well. I guess its the unexpected
juxtaposition of animals having a casual lunch at the picnic table ... didn't
resonate with me.

~~~
pmarreck
I guess you missed it too, then.

[https://journeynorth.org/tm/spring/BBearFacts.html](https://journeynorth.org/tm/spring/BBearFacts.html)

"Adult male bears quite commonly eat cubs."

------
grawprog
I have to say, I'm not a fan of the new art style at all. Looking back at some
of the older comics on his site, they really lose some of the charm and style
in this new 3d format.

The humour also seems a bit flat by comparison, I got a chuckle out of the
alien one but honestly i think these new comics pale in comparison to the
older ones.

~~~
justinator
Pretty cool now that he doesn't have to do any of it for us in order to eat -
or meet deadlines.

~~~
grawprog
This is true and it could just be some rough first steps to some new awesome
comics. But total creative freedom doesn't necessarily give the best
results...just look at the star wars prequels.

~~~
justinator
I'm chuckling to myself, since he put up some doodles on a personal website
and we find the need to critique it like it's going into Art Basel, but
please: carry on.

------
jv22222
Completely retired in 1995. Fascinating. Would love to know what he's been
doing since but Wikipedia doesn't give many clues!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Larson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Larson)

~~~
pmarreck
> Would love to know what he's been doing since

Not working under constant deadline pressure. It can scar a person, especially
a creative one.

~~~
ghaff
I used to know a political cartoonist fairly well and, yeah, it's hard. Of
course, the same could be said of an opinion columnist. But, speaking as a
writer, I think it's probably easier to "phone in" a column now and then than
it is to whip off even a relatively mediocre cartoon concept.

------
sevencolors
Glad he's back drawing again!

I giggle that he blocked via javascript right clicking on the image. _eyeroll_
yeah, that'll stop people.

------
Romanulus
I hope it will be funny enough to draw the ire of the cancel-community.

~~~
krustyburger
Must everything be about politics?

~~~
Romanulus
It doesn't necessarily need to be about politics.

